# Altima OBX 4-2-1 headers



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

I know this is an old topic, but really, should I get them? They sound like they are a good product, and only 200$. I know that since they are cheap there is a chance of getting a set that doesnt fit right ect. but what are the chances of that. one out of 5, mabye one out of 10?
mabye these people didnt tourque them down right? who knows, but if you have some headers, tell me what to get if not these.


----------



## 2000SE-R (Dec 7, 2007)

i just joined the site. i have a 2000 with stillen headers and they are alot better in performance and fit. 4-1 is alot better for our car because we have less pull in high rpm's. The only thing to remember is to get a new gasket and make sure the sensor and egr tube are tightened all the way. if not you will get an exhaust leak. with the egr tube you have to thread it in all the way and then tighten it to the block.


----------

